# Rash



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

This is my second time waking up with a rash on my neck. The first time appeared around 48hrs after taking the iodine pills for my uptake scan. Called my primary care doctor and she said its rare, but believes the rash to be allergic reaction. I told my endo about the rash, and she confirmed it was from the iodine.

now its several weeks after the iodine pills, im currently taking 15mg of Methimazole and 25mg of Antonal, and i wake up this morning with another rash on my neck.

anyone else get this? it looks like a heat rash, its raised, very small red bumps that slightly itch and burn. I could probably post a picture if anyone would like to see.

thanks for any info!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CassieDS said:


> This is my second time waking up with a rash on my neck. The first time appeared around 48hrs after taking the iodine pills for my uptake scan. Called my primary care doctor and she said its rare, but believes the rash to be allergic reaction. I told my endo about the rash, and she confirmed it was from the iodine.
> 
> now its several weeks after the iodine pills, im currently taking 15mg of Methimazole and 25mg of Antonal, and i wake up this morning with another rash on my neck.
> 
> ...


You may be experiencing a reaction to the Methimazol or possibly a food allergy reaction? Take some Benadryl and call your doctor


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I just went through this and still dealing with the aftermath.

I was on methimazole, 20mg x2 daily. I got a small rash like yours on my arm and wrote it off as something environmental. I got another one and figured same thing, that maybe the meds were making my skin a little sensitive. About a week later (now 2.5 weeks on the meds) I wake up at 5am with massive rashes on my upper legs. Went from hip to knee on both legs and itched like hell. That was last Saturday (5/5/12). I took some benadryl and waited to see if I would be ER bound. Luckily nothing swelled (neck, lips, hands, nothing). For the last five days I've been on allegra and methylprednisolone. I also took 2 benadryl before bed each night. I am still breaking out in rashes randomly almost a week later. Today was the first day I didn't take an allegra cause I ran out and wanted to see if I was still reacting. Yep, sure enough its still popping up.

Call your doctor and report the rash immediately.


----------

